# Lets have some fun here.........continuing thread



## CLC Stables (Oct 5, 2007)

This post is to start a topic that each person adds a part of the story............I will go and copy and paste these daily to make this into a document that I can e-mail out to people.

Write a sentence or paragraph, BUT MAKE SURE that it follows the post directly in front of it. This is easy to do, if you see anyone italicized (their names at the bottom of the post) they are posting so don't post over.

Here is the beginning:

It all started one day when a little horse was born in a pasture, next to a small town in the back woods of Texarkana. His name was Chuckie.............................


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

From the moment that Chuckie was born, one could tell that Chuckie was not an overly bright horse, but he was extremely loveable and as such, he managed to get along well with his humans.


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 5, 2007)

Chuckie loved this one human more than anyother, she always came with treats.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

...but little Chuckie, was lonely. He had no friends to call his own, other then his mother, he was a only foal. So he made friends with the only other foal who would share the pasture with him, she was a donkey....


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

Then a little boy came and bought Chuckie. His name was CHUCKY


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 5, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Chucky's parents wanted Chuckie to be a therapy horse for Chucky.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

But Chucky chucked a woodchuck at Chuckie so Chucky's parents chucked Chucky out the door.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

CPS was called about the woodchuck chucking and Chucky was taken away. Chuckie was put up for sale and...


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

Chucky played the banjo and entertained the entire town.


----------



## River1018 (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Meanwhile, Chuckie was forever scarred from the woodchuck chucking and every time he sees a rodent now he runs away. This is when Chucky's parents called in an animal communicator.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

But when the animal communicator showed up at the door, Chucky's parents were horrified to see who it was. In unison they exclaimed LOOK OUT, CHUCKY'S BACK!

edited to add: {shudder} This has taken a very sick turn. Chucky. Ugh. And that photo Carol posted is going to give me nightmares. AaAAHHHHH. I'm traumatized.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Realizing that Chucky was up to no good as usual, Chucky's parents decided not to wait for someone to call about the sales add that they previously placed. Chucky's parents decided that the only thing to do was to turn Chuckie over to a rescue so that the rescue could find Chuckie a good home.

Poor Chuckie... Only just a weanling and already not wanted....


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Chucky new that Chuckie would make a better gelding than a stallion.........So YEP, you guessed it. Chucky swung his trusty ax and off they flew.


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Chucky, the animal communicator, did a reading on Chuckie the mini, but could not post on a public forum what Chuckie the mini had to say to him. To put it politely, Chuckie's trauma with the woodchuck and being gelding had turned him into one sick pony.

With his experience as both animal communicator and bludgeoning, Chhucky decided that Chuckie the mini needed a lobotomy.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Through the rescue, Chuckie was reunited with the donkey from his childhood. She was maturing into one beautiful A S S...


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Chucky's snip snip job on Chuckie proved to have removed only oe of his testicles, so Chuckie and his piece of a s s began to have fun. Unfortunately, working with such constraints, they were only able to make a half-a s s ed effort.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

This half a s s e d fun though was only until the previously undescended 3rd and 4th testicles decided to "come on down......".


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

Along his way, Chuckie made a new friend with some odd "speckling" who also happened to be VERY talented. His new buddy, DunIT, taught him the fine art of drumming, which annoyed his girlfriend, as it wore him out for even half-a s s ed fun.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Not only was Chuckie's girlfriend annoyed but the fact that the two's favorite catch phrase became "Look Ma, no hands!" drove their parents up the wall.


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys do realize, I hope, that I am having a hard time getting any work done!!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> You guys do realize, I hope, that I am having a hard time getting any work done!!


Why should you be any different from the rest of us?? LOL!


----------



## Kathy2m (Oct 5, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Thank you all, this is great!.........Kathy


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

:cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Due to Chuckie proving to his parents that he really could do what his favorite catch phrase is, Chuckie was then yelled at by his girlfriend and was informed that Chuckie was as stubborn as a mule.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Chuckie's girlfriend decided to put her hoof down, so invitations were sent out announcing that she was soon to become the...

BRIDE OF CHUCK...IE.

She was determined to REIN him in and change his wild ways!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

But Chuckie would have none of that. Chuckie was always chomping at the bit.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Chuckie's girlfriend's plans disturbed DunIT greatly as it seems all his boasts about his manhood may have been compensating for the fact that he is questioning his true sexual identity and preferences -- and he has always been one to keep his options open which does increase the chances of "getting lucky" (and oh... with Chucky...).


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

and he and dun'it hopped the first train to canada


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

...because if there was one thing Chuckie knew, it was when a fellow equine was "HOT TO TROT."


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

As the train approached the border, DunIT was preoccupied with concerns about the luggage, and all the treasures it contained, being lost or taken by a fellow traveler.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

Chuckie's EX-girlfriend wasn't surprised one bit when he dumped her A S S, but she knew he'd get his!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

At the border, Chuckie realized that all his travel papers were NOT in order...


----------



## susanne (Oct 5, 2007)

He didn't have his Coggins!!!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 5, 2007)

O.....M.....G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just read the "other" thread and was LMAO.....and now this one.....Whatever it is that you all are sharing.....I WANT some!!!!! :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_all_coholic:

Edited to add....Jill...the comment about DunIT keeping his options open....made me about pee my pants laughing so hard!!! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

Not only did he not have his coggins but closer inspection of his health papers revealed a slight fever.


----------



## mininik (Oct 5, 2007)

As DunIT and Chuckie were deciding what to do, you could hear Peggy Lee belting out her song "You Give Me Fever" in the background...

...you give me fever

when you kiss me

fever when you hold me tight

Fever

In the morning

Fever all through the night...


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

They were then slammed into quaranteen and it was pretty dark in there.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2007)

As he hears the song, DunIT breaks into dance... only he's not a very good dancer and looks so goofy that Chuckie begins to seriously wonder what did he ever see in this potential life partner!


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 5, 2007)

So Chuckie hopped the next train out of quaratine!!

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 5, 2007)

But wait....

Someone told Chuckie and Dun it there was special classes now at all the shows and they could win and become champions... Dun it for his dancing and Chuckie for being owned by a scary ugly creepy doll at one point.

So back home they went to be part of all these wonderful new classes the crazy owners thought of on LB.

And carol thanks that is truly something that gives me nightmares I will be up all night someone better keep this thread going to entertain me LOL


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2007)

But then Chuckie remembered what he found while he was away in quarenteen, hidden in all that darkness


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2007)

And he realized that if he were to tell anyone else about it, they would probably up-chuck...


----------



## love_casper (Oct 5, 2007)

But Chuckie befriended Ghost, who unbenounced to Chuckie had a big crush on DunIt.....and Chuckie told Ghost what he had found in the darkness....

.....

HERPES!!!!!!!

and Ghost was out of there before you can say fiddlestix. :xreiter:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, at least Chuckie thought that was what he had. So Chuckie decided he had better go see Dr. BigBucks (DVM) to get checked out. Chuckie explained the situation to the Dr and the Dr said that Chuckie would have to undergo testing to verify it. So Chuckie submitted himself to the humiliation of the tests and then waited..........


----------



## JO~* (Oct 5, 2007)

After hours of waiting for the good doctor to call with the test results the phone finally rang with the new that what Chuck felt in the dark was not really herpes soars it was just a case of needing a good cleaning of his….


----------



## Russ (Oct 5, 2007)

A cleaning of his Wang.... the Vera Wang designer series thong he cherished and wears every day. A quick washing in Woolite was all he needed.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 5, 2007)

Russ said:


> A cleaning of his Wang.... the Vera Wang designer series thong he cherished and wears every day. A quick washing in Woolite was all he needed.


:new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Then Chuckie was hot to trot again this time he planned to take precautions




:



:


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2007)

But he had this awful itch.......


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 6, 2007)

So ever so carefully he looked around for a premium patch of fresh grass where he could take care of the itch that was plaguing him. He looked carefully and delicately pawed the ground. After a few seconds, his front knees buckled and down he went.

Aaaahhhh.... Yes, that's it. That's the spot that was itching. Oooohhh... just a little to the left.... Yes..... right there.... Oh maybe higher. If only I could roll all the way over to get the rest of the itchy place on my withers. If I try to kick a little harder, maybe I can get my back on the ground.

So Chuckie kept trying and over he went. Of course now Chuckie thought he was even more special as someone had once told him that every time he completely rolled over he was worth more than before. This made Chuckie feel like he was on top of the world.

So now that his itch had been quieted, he got up and shook down his fur. Upon doing so, he noticed the rodent that was within inches of his hoof. Suddenly he flashed back to Chucky and the woodchuck. Oh no! Off Chuckie ran as quick as his legs would carry him. Down the driveway and onto the sidewalk. He ran all the way until he thought he was safe from his demons.

This brought him to an unusual square in the middle of downtown. But what town?


----------



## love_casper (Oct 6, 2007)

:new_shocked: TIJUANA!!!

So Chuckie had a few choices to make, befriend the locals, get the heck out of there, or try and find a nice cholo to adopt him. :bgrin

As long as they didn't turn out to be Chucky, and hang him upside down and whack him, yelling PINATA PINATA.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 6, 2007)

After looking around at the arid place he was at, he decided that he had better quench his thirst. Upon taking in the sites, he noticed a quaint little bar tucked away at the end of the street. He wanders down to the bar and looked at the water trough that was next to the hitching post in front of the bar. He cautiously sniffed the water and just as he was going to take a sip a deep voice yells "Wait! Don't drink the water!"


----------



## Minimor (Oct 6, 2007)

Did Chuckie drink the water? WILL Chuckie drink the water. IF he drinks the water....what will happen to Chuckie?

Stay tuned for the next spine chilling installment...right after this commercial break...


----------



## love_casper (Oct 6, 2007)

---insert hula dancers advertising toothpaste that doesn't work---


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 6, 2007)

Chuckie stopped and the deep voice said "Someone threw the town drunk in that tank and the water is tainted. Come with me and I will get you a drink.


----------



## runamuk (Oct 6, 2007)

Chuckie followed the deep voice into a dank building. He bellied up to the bar and drummed on the barstool while wondering what could possibly come next.....................


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

And who stepped up to the inside side of the bar to take the drink order? None other than DunIT's old friend, Bacardi. Was this just chance? Or was it fate?


----------



## Bassett (Oct 6, 2007)

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: You guys are just too much.



: Keep it going. I could never think off anything this goofy. You're great. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 6, 2007)

This time it was certainly fate. Barcardi had gotten wind of some information that Drummer's blue balls were about to fall off so he and Chuckie went to find Dun It. They all bought cruise tickets to Tampa to help Drummer out because there were rumors that CHUCKY was seen in the Tampa area and he was going to harm lttle Drummer and the 2 uterused palomino mare.

LOOK OUT DRUMMER......You better cross those legs!


----------



## JO~* (Oct 6, 2007)

The seas were getting rough and the group of friends decided to have one last trot around deck before going inside their cabin ,it was then that Chuckie saw the pirate ship coming at them full steam. Oh my God its the Black Pearl and just then Captain Jack Sparrow jumped on the cruise liner and said to the group of friends……….


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

Never fear!!! Dillinger is here!!! He will get you safely across the ocean,







Then there he was in the dark corner...The juvenille delingient TIMMY!!!!! He had been following the others to see if he could steal their luggage......

After day s on the ocean they finally reached land..and they wandered far into the country. They came into a town called Silver. DunIt thought "this is the place for me conchos gallore"!! But Timmy had his eye on Miss Sugar, and she had an eye for him...




,,,,,But wait!! That is Dillingers woman...They agree to meet on Main Street at high Noon....


----------



## love_casper (Oct 6, 2007)

but Timmy was causing too much trouble on main street. HUBCAPS EVERYWHERE!!! and the farmers were all wandering in town complaining of tipped cows (Timmy had had a little fun back in the country).

and low and behold, the angry farmer was none other than...

CHUCKY!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## rockin r (Oct 6, 2007)

As the crowd gathered...






Sherrif Shooter showed up with Deputy Dog,and took on Chucky!!!! It was horrible!!! Pieces of Chucky was everywhere!






Then DunIt, Chuckie and Timmy decieded they better take off down the road...And Miss Sugar turned to say good bye and to thank Timmy for the scrunchie....


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 8, 2007)

and told him to "come up and see me sometime, Big Boy".


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 8, 2007)

Well that started Timmy thinking.......he decided to make a little detour to Wal-mart to get more scrunchies for his new sweetie. He got red ones, blue ones, silver and gold ones, then he saw some that were for Halloween and he knew his mommie Marty would be so proud of him if he got Miss Sugar some of them.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 9, 2007)

All I can say is if this is how you ALL are behaving now, I don't know if the forum will survive winter! :new_shocked:

Glad I'm here in TX, where cabin fever lasts 5 days at most!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 9, 2007)

And with all the attention that Timmy was showering on Miss Sugar, Chuckie was getting jealous.

This caused DunIt, who is quite the ladie's man, to stop and think about the situation with Chuckie. Chuckie didn't seem to have much success in courtship, and it crossed DunIt's mind that Chuckie could use some help. So DunIt decided that it was time to teach Chuckie some of his tricks.



txminipinto said:


> All I can say is if this is how you ALL are behaving now, I don't know if the forum will survive winter! :new_shocked:
> 
> Glad I'm here in TX, where cabin fever lasts 5 days at most!


Laughs! You don't have to have cabin fever to have lost it! And right now I think there are a bunch of us that are stressing and need these threads... It is so hard to ignore the big post on the mane (intentional spelling error) forum!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 9, 2007)

So Dun It (alias Look Ma No Hands) set out to give Chuckie daily lessons on the fine art of "drumming" and other tech-ni-ques in order to "bone up" on the finer arts of breading. :lol:


----------

